# Help editing keyguard_screen_unlock_portrait.xml



## byrong (Oct 13, 2011)

EDIT - was able to solve the issue with some help from a friend. Will post a guide within a few days if anyone is interested in modifying their pattern lock screen


----------



## byrong (Oct 13, 2011)

Nevermind -- see above


----------

